# Ikea gnome advert



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone seen this?

It's funny but can on can gnomes really fight?

http://youtu.be/S9xROONPy6Y


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> It's funny but can on can gnomes really fight?
> 
> http://youtu.be/S9xROONPy6Y



I don't like gnomes full stop, creepy little things

Sheena


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh my, it's a tad sinister lol...do those things clone?!


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 14, 2013)

Twitchy said:


> Oh my, it's a tad sinister lol...do those things clone?!



I don't know but I have a funky gold gnome in my kitchen which I've eyed up suspiciously as things move near him


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 15, 2013)

Scandinavians are a bit odd about gnomes and trolls and the like, must be all those dark cold nights and strange food.


----------



## HelenP (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't like that advert, it's creepy!

xx


----------



## KateR (Apr 16, 2013)

My late mum would have loved that. She hated the things.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 17, 2013)

I finally saw part of the advert last night on the telly.

In answer to the question can gnomes fight? watch Gnomeo and Juliet, it is another take on the Romeo and Juliet story.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 17, 2013)

Caroline said:


> I finally saw part of the advert last night on the telly.
> 
> In answer to the question can gnomes fight? watch Gnomeo and Juliet, it is another take on the Romeo and Juliet story.



Oh god! Mum watched that only coz Jason statham was a voice on it 

I heard some of it, it sounds mad


----------



## Caroline (Apr 17, 2013)

Lauras87 said:


> Oh god! Mum watched that only coz Jason statham was a voice on it
> 
> I heard some of it, it sounds mad



it is mad and funny


----------

